# Tried a new CA adhesive results



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Recently at an event at the Daytona Speedway a vendor was demonstrating a new CA glue. It's called Sinbad. They have a whole line of different adhesives but for modeling purposes I was interested in the CA type. They promoted it as stronger than most of the other CA glues on the market and due to it's purity it can be used to attach clear parts without fear of fogging.

One of the first 1/32 slot cars I bought last year was the Monogram Ferrari 250 GTO/LM 64 which has exhaust pipes that are attached to the chassis and protrude out behind the car. Almost immediately one of them broke off and after several attempts to reattach it I gave up. A couple of days ago I took some 3/32 aluminum tubing I have and cut 4 pieces to make the exhaust pipes. I then cut off the stub of the broken pipes as well as the remaining unbroken pipes. Then I attached the replacement aluminum tubes with the new CA. I also flared the ends of the tubes with a tapered round file. So far after letting the CA cure I have deliberately spun the Ferrari out hitting the guardrail tail first without damaging the exhaust.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

".... due to it's purity it can be used to attach clear parts without fear of fogging."

Glory be!

Thanx for sharing Bob!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://sinbadglue.com/


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A little pricey


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

It is pricey but when I mentioned that and the fact that most bottles of CA that I have purchased go bad and harden up way before they are used up I was told that this stuff has a very long shelf life. Only time will tell on that count.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Another "high end" CA is Pasco. It isn't cheap either but works extremely well. You can extend the life of your CA by storing it in a freezer or fridge.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you can extend the life of everything by refrigerating. in order: heat, light, air ... cause stuff to age or go stale. your glue, your batteries, your weed. slow down the molecules by cooling them substantially and they will stay fresh longer.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Magnets too,you need something to hold the baggie against the freezer wall,LMAO


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

"Cold comfort for change.............."

Y'all guys crack me up ! :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

oddrods said:


> You can extend the life of your CA by storing it in a freezer or fridge.


Ah, that brings back memories from my younger days... I had an old GE Fridge in the basement, "latch/lock type handle" someone had give me. It was old, still worked, so I used it for cokes and beer mainly. If I was painting, I'd stick the brush or paint inside untill the next day to keep from cleaning it. One "Friday" I was using some glue for some carpet in an old boat I was working on. Hey, I'll stick this in the fridge until tommorrow, Doh!!!...I forgot about it, Sunday morning about 6:45 am...Kabooooooom!!!!. The old compressor type fridge had ignited the vapor from the glue, broke the latch, blowed the door open, cokes and beer exploded, rattled the ceiling, rattled the garage door, etc....I jumped up out of bed, went running downstairs...Neighbor was outside, he come running over...what the heck happened??? It was a mess...I think the fridge moved about a foot, TV on top, fell on the floor and exploded, smoke alarm went off, the plastic inside the fridge cracked/busted, you get the idea...RM


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

So far it is holding as advertised. Several good licks into the guardrail and barriers and all pipes are still in place.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Al, my weed is never around long enough to require refridgerating lol !!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ah, that brings back memories from my younger days... I had an old GE Fridge in the basement, "latch/lock type handle" someone had give me. It was old, still worked, so I used it for cokes and beer mainly. If I was painting, I'd stick the brush or paint inside untill the next day to keep from cleaning it. One "Friday" I was using some glue for some carpet in an old boat I was working on. Hey, I'll stick this in the fridge until tommorrow, Doh!!!...I forgot about it, Sunday morning about 6:45 am...Kabooooooom!!!!. The old compressor type fridge had ignited the vapor from the glue, broke the latch, blowed the door open, cokes and beer exploded, rattled the ceiling, rattled the garage door, etc....I jumped up out of bed, went running downstairs...Neighbor was outside, he come running over...what the heck happened??? It was a mess...I think the fridge moved about a foot, TV on top, fell on the floor and exploded, smoke alarm went off, the plastic inside the fridge cracked/busted, you get the idea...RM




Holy crap!!!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Good thing you didn't leave it out,just imagine what would of happened when your water heater cycled,you got lucky,bet you don't leave it uncovered no more do you,lol.
But hey it's a funny story now ain't it:thumbsup:
I store all my extra welding gasses in an old deep freezer,like argon/oxygen/acetcylene and my nitrous bottles ,but they're all sealed with the valves closed.


----------

